
We're Deprecating HTTP and It's Going to Be Okay - pmh
https://konklone.com/post/were-deprecating-http-and-its-going-to-be-okay
======
sebastianavina
what is going to happen to the websites under an intranet... for example the
ones you access as [http://server:8080](http://server:8080)

